# Eject DVD



## tempBOT (Nov 28, 2008)

*Eject DVD*
Disc-Ejecting Wii Homebrew



Eject DVD is a simple Wii homebrew that allows you to eject discs from your Wii's DVD drive.




GBAtemp download



Source


Contributed by Minox_IX​


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 28, 2008)

Pointless really as you have to get up to put another disc in.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

Not unless you have a long claw where you can grab stuff...


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 28, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Pointless really as you have to get up to put another disc in.



Indeed.. when are we getting a dvd drive with a powerful enough eject that launches the disc to your hand?

That would be not only practical.. but also a powerful weapon


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

Especially if you sharpen the edges of the disc and make it a multiple stacker disc reader..


----------



## noONE (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, as long as it can't inject it after ejecting it.. yeah then it's useless..
Since if you could insert it after too, you could avoid getting any nessesary excercise after getting disc read errors or stuff like that where you need to eject it to make it work..


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

I guess you have a point there..


----------



## Scorpei (Nov 28, 2008)

The point in this release is most probably that is pretty much shows what can be done and how. That way other people can implement it in their programs (stuff like "insert disc B" for example, or "insert an official Nintendo Wii disc, unpatched" for dump tools).


----------



## Jax (Nov 28, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 28, 2008)

uhhh..... this is kina stoopid


----------



## Minox (Nov 28, 2008)

DS_USER_997 said:
			
		

> uhhh..... this is kina stoopid


How would this be stupid?

It may be unnecessary, but that doesn't make it stupid. It just shows that this kind of thing can be done.


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 28, 2008)

Why should we be so lazy, that we can't get up from the couch, stop watching the tube, and eject the disc manually? C'mon people, exercise IS necessary.

Btw, funny video.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 28, 2008)

Sometimes, the wii is very annoying with ejecting discs, I thought with certain modchips...
So it actually IS usefull.


----------



## Banger (Nov 28, 2008)

I find it cool, you can eject the disk before getting to the wii so you do not have to wait for it to eject while your next to the wii. Faster disk swapping!!!

also on a side note: they should have called the program Wii-ject


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2008)

science, next time just approve my news post


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 29, 2008)

Better would be a hack of the home menu (if that's possible), to allow quickly switching games.


----------



## Maktub (Nov 29, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Sometimes, the wii is very annoying with ejecting discs, I thought with certain modchips...
> So it actually IS usefull.


Right. My Wiikey seems to get affectionate with certain discs and I have to restart the wii several times for it to reject the disc.


----------



## alex (Nov 29, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> I find it cool, you can eject the disk before getting to the wii so you do not have to wait for it to eject while your next to the wii. Faster disk swapping!!!
> 
> also on a side note: they should have called the program *Wii-ject-u-late*


What are you thinking about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why did someone make this? We're going to become like the people from Wall•e.


----------



## OSW (Dec 27, 2008)

Any chance someone can compile a version that reboots to the system menu instead of Homebrew channel (causing me code dumps with my eject dvd channel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

